

Ongoing discussion on using SQL for local browser storage - greg
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webapps/2009AprJun/0106.html

======
TweedHeads
GET, PUT, POST and DELETE

It doesn't matter if it is local or remote. Let http handle the requests, let
javascript handle the response.

